# Introducing myself



## Sparrowsfly2 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just made account here so I figured the best thing to do is introduce myself.  Ive been training since high school but it wasn't until the last year or so that I really have brought things to the next level.  Currently sitting at 195lbs, 5'8" tall.  (Pic in profile)  I am about to do my first NPC BB competition at 176lbs so I got some work ahead of me.  I look forward to contributing what I can to the forums and expanding my knowledge with everyone here.
Sparrow


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2013)

Sparrowsfly2, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2013)

*

  welcome !!!
*


----------



## brazey (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## cck99352 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome - lot of good experience on this site!


----------

